

Sketchpad: Processing + Etherpad - namin
http://sketchpad.cc/

======
zmmz
I managed to play around with this before it went offline, and have to say it
is very impressive. It's a marriage between Google Wave and Processing with a
very nice interface.

Would love to see this incorporated into openprocessing.org to be able to
quickly add a few tweaks to other peoples sketches. It would be like a github
for processing sketches with online editing!

~~~
studiosketchpad
Agreed. CC-BY-SA is the default license for sketches created on both SketchPad
and OpenProcessing, which makes modifications and cross-polinations possible.
I discuss a few of the possibilities on the sketchpad blog (which is currently
in a half-functional state): <http://blog.sketchpad.cc/2010/05/default-cc-by-
sa/>

Keep an eye out for clone/fork functionality (but don't hold your breath for a
merge option.)

------
hasanove
HTTP ERROR: 404

Problem accessing /. Reason:

    
    
        NOT_FOUND

~~~
studiosketchpad
The site is offline for a few minutes while Linode finishes doing maintenance.
Poor timing, sorry. Check back in a few...

------
studiosketchpad
Back online. Sorry for the delay...

~~~
cmelbye
Still doesn't seem to be loading for me.

~~~
studiosketchpad
Well this is embarrassing. Looks like I need to spend time looking at memory
requirements.

~~~
zamfi
I'm one of the original etherpad devs. Your project looks pretty cool - if I
can help you resolve your memory issues, let me know!

Email in profile.

~~~
studiosketchpad
Thanks, that's very kind of you! I'll send you an email.

------
csmeder
What is it supposed to be?

~~~
cmelbye
The home page loaded after waiting for a bit, and it seems to be a merge of
Etherpad and Processing. You collaboratively edit Processing code, and it
shows up to the right of the pad. I'm excited to try it!

~~~
studiosketchpad
You can take a look at this screencast to get a feel for it. Watching a video
is admittedly a poor substitute for trying it out yourself, but it's the best
I can offer right now. Sorry.

<http://vimeo.com/11870562>

